

Show HN: An alternative place to render your GeoJSON - fiatjaf
http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?type=hybrid&src=https://gist.githubusercontent.com/fiatjaf/5a5b49d4e3b9306cb1e8/raw/a2428d67a2d680ee0810c732f4cb2ef7a45e1e7d/map.geojson/

======
fiatjaf
Here's the explanation and documentation:
[https://github.com/fiatjaf/geojson](https://github.com/fiatjaf/geojson)
(basically just reference a file)

Other examples:

* [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?type=osm&url=https://gist.g...](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?type=osm&url=https://gist.githubusercontent.com/fiatjaf/f3fede3ac0d9d5b32595/raw/4ad99d97b52d32f1efe6db60e30acda786e6ad4e/doulas.geojson)

* [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?type=terrain&src=http://raw...](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?type=terrain&src=http://rawgit.com/fiatjaf/maps/master/batata.geojson/)

* [http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?url=https://gist.githubuser...](http://fiatjaf.alhur.es/geojson/?url=https://gist.githubusercontent.com/fiatjaf/f3fb3621dbeb38717431/raw/dacbded21836ad376a944964ba6295fa4d345f4f/map.geojson/)

